# Peut on connecté un IPAD en CPL ?



## fastball83 (21 Novembre 2012)

bonjour à tous ! 


J'envisage l'achat d'un IPAD à mon fils pour noel mais j'ai une question auquelle j'ai beau cherché je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.

Voilà : Dans le foyer je suis obligé d'utiliser une connection internet par CPL car le WIFI cause des migraines à un membre de la famille..........donc est il posssible de connecté un IPAD a internet par CPL ?

Et dans ce cas, pouvez vous m'indiquer quel adaptateur et autre accessoires faut il acheter ?

Merci de l'info.

a +


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2012)

Non, impossible, c'est forcement sans fil par Wifi.

Désolé.


----------



## chti (22 Novembre 2012)

Est - ce qu'avec le nouveau connecteur remplaçant le dock, lighttrucmuche, il serait possivle d'utiliser le nouvel adaptateur thunderbolt vers éthernet ?


----------



## polo_86 (25 Novembre 2012)

chti a dit:


> Est - ce qu'avec le nouveau connecteur remplaçant le dock, lighttrucmuche, il serait possivle d'utiliser le nouvel adaptateur thunderbolt vers éthernet ?



Non uniquement le WIFI et que le WIFI.
Peut être utiliser une connexion FreeWifi ou NeufWifi des voisins ? ou sinon utiliser une sorte de partage de connexion entre un pc portable et l'ipad ?


----------



## chti (26 Novembre 2012)

Eh bien il existe des boîtiers cpl wifi... Que wifi
Peut-être que cela limite le rayonnement, ou son extension ?
Sinon, oui, un réseau adhoc, qui aurait les mêmes avantages (partage de connexion entre une machine et l'ipad, soit 3G qui permet le partage modem, soit réseau) ?


----------

